

High Level HTML - Supports Markdown, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, Macros - JimmyRuska
http://www.lastedu.com/

======
STHayden
I don't think I will ever be convince that someone has a better syntax for
HTML. Markdown is not bad for writing a quick document. But authoring a whole
webpage nothing beats pure html. I'm still on the fence for CoffeeScript as
well.

More power to you for trying.

~~~
JimmyRuska
This accepts all html tags and attributes so it can be used equivalently to
html. Any command line program can be added as a parser.

------
JimmyRuska
I posted this previously but I've done a significant amount of work since then
based on the comments in the previous discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4437875>

